# any one yote hunting



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well i went to the clevland metro parks about a week ago and seen 2 yote and got a pic of one and it got me in to the mood to hunt yotes and hay does this look like its pregnent it does to me andif any one is any one having luck 

here is the pic 
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=22585&limit=recent


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

That, or it just ate one of those deer or geese that are so over populated in the Metroparks. Nice pic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

That is a great pic!


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Awesome pic! I'm hoping to get out before the end of winter to try some yote hunting.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They are breeding right now and paired up. Though a female may be pregnant now, you would not be able to tell by looking.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

thxs i did not think it was pregnent till i got home and looked at the pic


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That yote probably just had a good big lunch, nice pic. Lucky


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Looks like she has been eating well for sure, Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

i killed 4 this winter during the cold spell, just drove around rural gravel roads, shot them all in with cattle. tryin to catch babies


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I live in Strongsville and had one walk right across my driveway tonight. They're all over around here I seen a pack of 5 of them one night while driving by the field by Byers pond. My neighbors Lab was about 10 ft. from one last summer and they called the animal warden out to set up a trap. So
the animal warden brings out a giant hav-a-hart trap with a crucified groundhog in it and puts it on my property within 30 ft of my beagle pen. It pissed me off and I had the warden remove it from my property and put it on turnpike property....never caught one in it though.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ill be out this weekend down in vinton... gonna try to find some sheds and some shrooms as well


----------



## djf8653 (Jan 19, 2007)

Went to southern ohio last weekend for two days lots of sign but did not get a shot off.sometimes I go to akron but when I go there it is early mornin hunts.I plan on filling opening turkey week nights with some howlin though.


----------

